# Smoked meat recipe



## Patrykcunningham (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi everyone, great to be a part of this forum. 

I intend to make smoked meat on my birthday.  But previously, I tried cooking this food many times and I feel it is not really good. Can you guys show me the recipe to make the special flavor?


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 30, 2020)

Welcome! Best thing to do is use the search feature for what meat you are looking to cook.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2020)

Patrykcunningham said:


> Hi everyone, great to be a part of this forum.
> 
> I intend to make smoked meat on my birthday.  But previously, I tried cooking this food many times and I feel it is not really good. Can you guys show me the recipe to make the special flavor?




I don't know what Smoker you're using, but if you want to see what kind of meat you want to try, take a look at the Link, below:
Check Out Bear's Easy to Follow Step by Step Index Page.
Just click on "Bear's Step by Steps".
All Kinds To Choose From.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2020)

Welcome...Here is our Go To Canadian, Disco, and his Montreal Smoked Meat Recipe. Good stuff...JJ 





__





						Montreal Smoked Meat Step by Step Qview Bomb
					

Great fortune befell me! Friends gave me a brisket. They raise their own cattle and this was from a smaller animal than we are used to. As such the brisket was a little smaller and quite lean, very nice! As they gave it to me I decided I should make something I could share with them and I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 30, 2020)

I agree JJ. My neighbor is a Canadian & he somehow gets Lester’s to send him packages of their famous Montreal smoked meat. It’s delicious!
I will have to try Discos recipe & compare the two!
Al


----------



## Gecko10 (Jul 30, 2020)

errrr, what do you intend to smoke????? Ribs, brisket, loin, chicken etc, etc.


----------



## kruizer (Jul 30, 2020)

I will say welcome to SMF from Minnesota and echo the question Gecko10 asked.


----------

